# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-27к ЗВЕЗДА

## славян

Уважаемые колеги!Подскажите,пожалуйс  та,звездовский МиГ-27К 1-72 ложится в чертежи?И еще-какие отличия (внешние) между модификациями К-М. зарание спасибо.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Посмотрите здесь http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_18180.html
Модификации К и М внешне в основном различаются формой носа. Сверху-вниз: МиГ-23Б, МиГ-27, МиГ-27К, МиГ-27М(Д).

----------


## rotfront

> Посмотрите здесь http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_18180.html
> Модификации К и М внешне в основном различаются формой носа. Сверху-вниз: МиГ-23Б, МиГ-27, МиГ-27К, МиГ-27М(Д).


А что это за Кит такой? Механика крыла самопал или штатная?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Неясно, похоже на смолу в 1:32.http://arcforums.com/forums/air/inde...owtopic=198592. 
Как бы не это:http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...ianchi/00.shtm
Некая фирма *Ruporator*
Вот она на ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/1-32-Mig-27-M-Li...item1c10b86eb9

----------


## rotfront

> Неясно, похоже на смолу в 1:32.http://arcforums.com/forums/air/inde...owtopic=198592. 
> Как бы не это:http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...ianchi/00.shtm
> Некая фирма *Ruporator*
> Вот она на ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/1-32-Mig-27-M-Li...item1c10b86eb9


Ах вот оно что... так ты ошибаешься! У меня с самого начала было подозрение на... Трубача! Так так оно и есть! Этот товарищь SONG - сотрудник Трубача, он частенько выкладывает на том форуме всякие Testshots новых разработок, короче собирает Feedbacks на новые разработки. Так-что с этим леваком с Украины эта модель ничего общего не имеет. Одним словом, будем теперь в скором и эту модель ожидать.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Ах вот оно что... так ты ошибаешься! У меня с самого начала было подозрение на... Трубача! Так так оно и есть! Этот товарищь SONG - сотрудник Трубача, он частенько выкладывает на том форуме всякие Testshots новых разработок, короче собирает Feedbacks на новые разработки. Так-что с этим леваком с Украины эта модель ничего общего не имеет. Одним словом, будем теперь в скором и эту модель ожидать.


Дай-то Бог. Если это Трамп, то выходит неплохо, хотя по сложившейся традиции их мастер-модели несколько отличаются от того, что имеем на выходе...

----------


## rotfront

> Дай-то Бог. Если это Трамп, то выходит неплохо, хотя по сложившейся традиции их мастер-модели несколько отличаются от того, что имеем на выходе...


дык надо-же козернуть, людей завлечь... поэтому и мастер.модели такие. :Biggrin:

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Так-что с этим леваком с Украины эта модель ничего общего не имеет.


А что за ЛЕВАК с Украины? Неужто тот самый *Ruporator*?

----------


## Уокер

На левак не похож, вроде неплох собранный-то...

А новые смоляные носы на семейство 27-х в 72-м масштабе будут у меня, сразу после семейства 23, все заточено под "Звезду", вернее заточено под чертеж, на "Звезду" пойдет охотно.

----------


## пёся

Скажите, уважаемый Уокер, что входит в "семейство 23", что будет входить в "семейство 27", и как это приобрести ?

----------


## kfmut

> Скажите, уважаемый Уокер, что входит в "семейство 23", что будет входить в "семейство 27", и как это приобрести ?


опа! про семейства я первый раз увидел, поддерживаю вопрос! 

------------------------------------

про приобрести, барахолка РУ.МОДЕЛИЗМа, вроде, эсклюзивный распространитель
http://shop.rumodelism.com
видел там нос на 23-ий МЛ где-то в конце октября-начале ноября, цена была либо 500руб, либо 350руб, одно из двух  :Smile:

----------


## Уокер

Ну... как бы задумывалась серия наборов для моделей "Звезды", точнее носовые части для моделей Миг-23 и Миг-27. Пока реализован только первый набор Миг-23МЛ/МЛД/П. Процесс и обсуждение тут: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic.php?t=20249 Еще планировались Ми-23М/МФ, Миг-23 МС ну и модификации Миг-27. Воз пока на месте, по куче разных причин.

----------


## пёся

Скажите, Уокер, а двигатели будут?

----------


## Уокер

Какие двигатели?

----------


## пёся

Двигатели Миг-27,ну и Миг-23,а то "Павловский" не очень.

----------


## oleg_D

Перевожу: "двигатели" - сопла двигателей. )

----------


## Уокер

Сопла не планировал, там без травленки никак.

----------


## пёся

А травлёнка к Миг-27 в природе существует?

----------


## An-Z

Есть на МиГ-23, многие элементы которого можно использовать и на 27-м

----------

